# Can you diagnose what this is



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I've had a Lamprologous Occelatus die and since it's the second one to die in a similar way, I took photos and hoping to treat the tank for whatever it is. Could you help diagnose it? Thank You!

My mind goes to Callamanus Worms, but there never have been anything portruding and no other fish has any sign of them either. the red looks more blood like then a worm. Almost seems like extreme constipation?


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

bump

Can I assume that you guys are having the same difficulties I am in trying to figure out what this is? My paracyps in the tank are showing nothing, so do you think I can go ahead and move them out of this tank and into a higher flow tank (but I don't want to pass anything into the new tank). The tank their in right now has a 3D background which has too much of a restricted intake, so I want to fix this.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Could be an internal parisite problem. Maybe try a quarantine tank with the heat jacked up and a treatment for these little guys. I've used Jungle Brand tank buddies in the past with success. Most LFS carry it or yes even Walmart:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Jungle-Parasite-Clear-Tank-Buddies-39-g/10313048


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd agree. Quarantine tank, high temp, Epsom salt, daily water changes and maybe the Jungle treatment too.


----------

